# Stubborn barker



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

Heya,

So what if the loud, sharp "no" doesn't work? She completely ignores me when I say "no" and just continues barking. Would it be better to pick her up and say "no" when she barks? Time out?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Jul 8 2009, 09:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802574


> Heya,
> 
> So what if the loud, sharp "no" doesn't work? She completely ignores me when I say "no" and just continues barking. Would it be better to pick her up and say "no" when she barks? Time out?[/B]


You know barking is a tough thing, I mean you want them to bark when they are supposed to, so I think they get confused :biggrin: 
Like some barks are ok and some aren't . 
When Nemo is just being a pain and barking at people in the house I just say NO BARK and he stops, I realize that doesn't work for everyone.
I think this aspect of training is tough, you want them to bark when they should and I think they get confused at all of it.
Hope someone can help, cause I just don't know.
Good Luck


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

I tried the picking her up and saying "no bark" thing, and it has actually already helped a lot. She's a morkie so she has that yorkie yappiness. Thanks!


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

I need to work on this.

The hounds bark whenever someone comes into the house for several minutes.

I need to try picking them up but they are fast and maneuver around the person when I try to get them.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are 2 pinned threads above for you to reference. The correcting unwanted behavior and the barking one.


----------



## pinkflamingo (Jun 27, 2009)

I read them, but they didn't seem to pertain to my specific question (the dog seeming unfazed by my correction), so I figured I would post.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well then you missed the point....forget the correction. Correcting behavior is not a very efficient way at stopping it. In order for your correction (positive punishment) to have any effect, it has to
1. Be immediate to the behavior
2. Be strong enough that the dog recognizes is as such (you do not have this)
3. Be immediately followed by an opportunity to be rewarded for the correct behavior (you do not have this)
And this whole thing must happen EVERY time the behavior occurs (I doubt you have this since there are missing pieces in the above). 
So, you tell me...do you want to continue insisting on correcting this, or use a different method? Up to you. 

You interrupt to gain their attention NOT to tell them they're bad. This can be a clap, "eh eh", "cookie", tap on the back (I mean with a finger so they look at you)...then go to the incompatible behavior with food reward.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (PinkFlamingo @ Jul 8 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=802608


> I tried the picking her up and saying "no bark" thing, and it has actually already helped a lot. She's a morkie so she has that yorkie yappiness. Thanks![/B]


Hahaha, I hate to break it to you -but maltese are a bit of the yappy themselves. Some more than others, LOL. 

I use a water bottle at my house, when i feel they are barking at inappropriate times. Now i just have to show it them and they shush. May not work for you but at my house, I'm in trouble if i can't find my water bottle!!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

My Trixie is a yapper. I use the squirt bottle and it works most of the time. Trouble is, when she is really into the yapping, Telling the neighbors off, she gets a squirt and looks at me and tries to duck the next squirts. When she does that, I go pick her up and take her in the house. She is getting better. She was REALLY bad when I first brought her home. Sounds like I had better take some direction from JMM.


----------

